# "Flye" Charistmatic High Flyer Dun Gelding



## Kaida (26 December 2013)

I'm looking for information about a horse I bought in August.  I put him up for sale recently but due to a change in circumstances I am now able to keep him.  However, while he was advertised, two people contacted me who used to own him and it seems he has been through a lot of homes!  He was born July 2001 and is a 16.3hh Dun Gelding, although on his passport it says 15.3hh as it was registered when he was rising 3 and he's clealy grown!

I would really like to know more about him, if anyone has any info I would appreciate it.  I'm just keen to know a bit more about the homes he went through before he came to me, and what his and their experiences were!  He's got a pink snip on his nose, a small star, and one white foot (near hind).  I've attached a photo from when I first got him - he looks a lot better now but this seems to be the only one showing his markings!

His passport name is Charismatic High Flyer, his dam was Charismatic Golden Girl, and his sire was simply "Cloud".  He's listed as half Appaloosa, quarter TB and quarter Welsh.  Here's hoping!!


----------



## CayleyStripes (25 September 2016)

Hi can you message me please in regards to this horse?


----------



## Kaida (6 October 2016)

I get a few PMs about this thread so for further info...

I know the full history of this horse now (thank you everyone who contacted me) although he seems to pop up for sale every year or so, sadly for him. He is a lovely genuine horse and when he wasn't suitable for me I gave him away to a previous owner for free as she offered him a home back who knew him, understood him, and was happy to keep him long term. 

Either her circumstances changed or something else but he has been sold on since then so...

He can occasionally rear. My vet looked at him and said he had tissue damage over his wither (because his wither is MASSIVE) and would probably need a made to measure saddle and at least 6 months off work for the tissues to start to recover, and that the pressure on this area was probably the cause. I didn't have the funds for a made to measure saddle at the time hence giving him back to a previous owner.

He is a very honest genuine horse and although I do not own him any longer I am interested in his welfare and still in touch with his breeder, and would like to stay in touch with any future owners. It appears he has been re-passported in the last year and the new passport gives different details about his age and height than the original, now stating 16.1hh and 12 years old. In the new passport I believe he's listed as "Benny".

He is a lovely buckskin horse and has a couple of markings: a white sock on his near hind running to just above his fetlock, and some white markings on the back of both front legs which look like scarring. This is apparently from him climbing into bramble bushes to reach berries several years ago! He also has a very very small white star. 

I have made my album of his photos into a public one on facebook so it can be viewed if anyone thinks they might have him and wants to be sure. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153124953115587.1073741829.541220586&type=1&l=90b6f26aa3


----------



## Leo Walker (6 October 2016)

I've embedded this here for you Kaida in case it jogs someones memory


----------



## Kaida (6 October 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Ddraig_wen (6 October 2016)

I noticed he's back up for sale again on facebook


----------



## Kaida (7 October 2016)

Can't find the ad...although I saw it this morning. Perhaps it's been taken down now.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (7 October 2016)

It's on the horse auctions online page. I recognized him from when a friend had him and pm'd her but she said it wasn't him. He was being advertised as 12 or 14 and 15.3hh but the behavior and the facial expression of the horse matched g


----------



## Kaida (7 October 2016)

Yes I saw that advert, but it was taken offline yesterday I thought? Unless it's back online again...


----------

